# Random reboots | Kernel-Power 41 (63) critical error



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello.

My PC randomly reboots, mostly when gaming. Maybe twice in a day and even more when gaming. At first I thought it's overheating, but then PC started rebooting when watching movie or browsing net. I checked CPU temps in SpeedFan app it show that it's 60-80C while I am browsing net. I tried other app it's called Speccy it shows that CPU is 40-50C while browsing. I'll try to describe how my PC reboots: Monitor turns off and strange sound happens it's like RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR but my PC still running until I hold the power button, but not everytime I need to hold power button. 

I looked into even viewer and that's what I see:


```
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

Critical	2014.08.01 23:30:19	Kernel-Power	41	(63)


Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          2014.08.01 23:30:19
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      POVILAS-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-08-01T20:30:19.010006200Z" />
    <EventRecordID>70184</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>POVILAS-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
PC Specs: 

Video card: GeForce GTX 560
CPU: i7-2600K @ 3.40GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Sounds: Realtek High Defintion Audio
SSD Disk: Kingston 64GB


What I already did: 
Changed PSU to CoolerMasters V550S
Did MemTest, GPU stress test, and some more things.

What I think I should do: 
Reinstall windows
Put big fan to my PC case.

P.S Sorry for my english it's not my native language and If u need more information ask me. I have no idea where's the problem


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Lunex,

Welcome to TSF!

Don't worry about your English you're doing well! 

Please can you follow the BSOD Posting Instructions in my signature this will help me help you!

Regards


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

I forgot to say, there's no BSOD. I tried to edit it in my first post, but somehow I wasn't able to edit it.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Lunex said:


> I forgot to say, there's no BSOD. I tried to edit it in my first post, but somehow I wasn't able to edit it.


That's fine. 
If you follow the instructions anyway - it gathers a lot of information for us that we can use to diagnose your problem.

Jason :smile:


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my report I hope I did it correct.
edit: adding perfmon /report


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

```
GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
```
This BSOD can be caused by a multitude of different things. The first thing to do is to ensure that your graphics driver is up-to-date (go to the manufacturers website).


```
7: kd> !wsle 2
Error in reading nt!_MMWSL.FirstDynamic @ 0000000000000000
```
*The working set list entries are corrupt which is usally a sign of bad memory.*

Can you please run memtest86+ and let me know the results. 

To run memtest86+ follow these instructions. Please let me know of any errors. How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum

Jason


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

I have updated my graphics drivers. Can u say which instructions to follow?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry, have updated post.

Here it is too: How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's test. Zero errors found.


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

So what you think?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, from the one pass done it seems like your memory is good. 

Lunex, have you _overclocked _any of the hardware in this machine?
If so can you set it back to default for me.

Can you download and run FurMark and run the GPUShark part of the software.

Once you've done this please take a screenshot and attach it to your next post.

*My esteemed friend Jared has advised that it may be a GPU overheating problem so we're going to take a look at its 'idle'(ish) temperature.*


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Gonna do FunMark. Well I have run GPU Stress test it heated up for 100 C for, after 20 minutes nothing happend. But after I touch GPU with my finger it's god damn hot I even can't hold it for like 5 secs.


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's screenshots of test. I used this program for testing my GPU earlier. I have played for like 25 minutes.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Since you updated your graphics driver has it bluescreened?

Regards


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Nop, never had one. I have turned off automatic restarts also.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Lunex said:


> Nop, never had one. I have turned off automatic restarts also.


Since we changed the driver has it rebooted etc.?
Just trying to gauge whether driver has resolved the issue.

Regards


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, after I changed GPU driver it still reboots. I have changed it 4-5 days ago.


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah don't touch the components when they're running as you can damage them, and burn yourself when touching a GPU that's at 100C.

100C is way too hot for a GPU, even with furmark.
Mine never exceeds 80C under full stress, try and lower the temperatures, make sure there is lots of airflow, clean out the computer with compressed air.


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

My GPU is 70-80C while gaming. 100C on stress test. I never touched it while in stress test. I used vacuum cleaner and very small brushes to clean dust. I have put big fan blowing in my PC case (case is opened now.) But isn't that strange that my PC rebooted while I just played 60 seconds of SC2 on lowest graphics? Is that possible to heat up so fast? Btw while I put big fan in PC case it doesn't restart I think. Haven't tried for a long sessions


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

You need to run memtest86 for 8 passes not 1 (at least).


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

So I just can leave my pc over night or do I need to do smth after every pass?


----------



## Jared (Jul 20, 2013)

Just leave it running overnight.
As long as you get at least 8 passes and no errors then you're alright.
If you get errors your RAM is bad.


----------



## Lunex (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry for delay I was on vacation. Here's my test


----------



## jhaluca (Sep 12, 2015)

I changed the power supply without any sense (350- to 500 w ..),I changed the thermal paste to the processor; then I did the stress test ram with memetest86, I reinstalled the drivers audio / video, I turned off the channel hd audio, without results.
The utility asus noted a very high GPU temperature.
I solved simply by cleaning the fan and heat sink on the graphics card.
I hope to be helpful!:banghead:


----------

